
Did Codebreakers Crack This Mysterious Medieval Manuscript? - AnatMl2
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/02/voynich-manuscript-cipher-code-hebrew-europe-spd/
======
randomerr
Love this line:

Although the tool (Google Translate) works to translate words in groups,
rather than word-by-word translation, it's still not nearly as effective as
human translators.

